# Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?



## Administrator (13. Juli 2005)

*Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## MICHI123 (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*

HALO 3         
cod 2 wir sicher auch net schlechz, aber das kann man ja auf pc zocken...
edit: Erst0r!!! 
cya


----------



## Milloud (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*



			
				MICHI123 am 13.07.2005 08:53 schrieb:
			
		

> HALO 3
> cod 2 wir sicher auch net schlechz, aber das kann man ja auf pc zocken...
> edit: Erst0r!!!
> cya


Ne, lieber Gears of War! Die Atmosphäre schaute auf den Videos schon genial aus!


----------



## CaptainArcher (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*



			
				Milloud am 13.07.2005 09:06 schrieb:
			
		

> MICHI123 am 13.07.2005 08:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man sich auf was freuen muss dann auf TES4: Oblivion


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*



			
				Milloud am 13.07.2005 09:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, lieber Gears of War! Die Atmosphäre schaute auf den Videos schon genial aus!


Da bin ich auch extrem gespannt drauf. Leider ja erst 2006


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 13.07.2005 09:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Milloud am 13.07.2005 09:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gears wird wohl ziemlich fett........isch freu misch


----------



## Vollmi (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*

Was juckt mich eigentlich eine Xbox360-Umfrage auf ner PC-Games-Seite?


----------



## MegaBauer (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*

Und wieder mal keine Möglichkeit die Umfrage meinungslos wegzuklicken, um die Komentare anzugucken. Ich hätte:
[x]Xbox interesiert mich nicht.
[x] Windows ist schon zu viel M$.
gewesen.
[x]Nintendo rockt viel mehr! wäre sogar auch noch akzeptaebl gewesen...


----------



## Volcom (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*

ich wusste garnicht das die meisten spiele auch in konsolenfassung erscheinen


----------



## Bonkic (24. Juli 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*



			
				Volcom am 24.07.2005 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wusste garnicht das die meisten spiele auch in konsolenfassung erscheinen




auch ? wie auch ?
die meisten oben genannten spiele sind native konsolenentwicklungen.


----------



## Fire90 (2. August 2005)

*AW: Auf welches Spiel für die Xbox 360 freuen Sie sich am meisten?*

kommt halo 3 auch für pc


----------

